# Biting advice please



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi all, Cookie is 10 weeks old now and we have had her for 2 weeks. Shes wonderful in so many ways, she sleeps well and is very loving, fireworks have not bothered her at all. However, she is very very bolshy and bites a lot! There seems to be a difference between her being a teething puppy kind of bites which are more manageable, and her I want to play bites. She barks at us and bites whatever she can get hold of, she has made holes in some of my clothes and her nips are starting to hurt - my children are getting a bit wary of her. We've tried yelling OW! we've tried ignoring her and we've tried yelling no but nothing has had an impact so far.
Any advice gratefully received


----------



## Emilyjay94 (Oct 23, 2014)

suzamin said:


> Hi all, Cookie is 10 weeks old now and we have had her for 2 weeks. Shes wonderful in so many ways, she sleeps well and is very loving, fireworks have not bothered her at all. However, she is very very bolshy and bites a lot! There seems to be a difference between her being a teething puppy kind of bites which are more manageable, and her I want to play bites. She barks at us and bites whatever she can get hold of, she has made holes in some of my clothes and her nips are starting to hurt - my children are getting a bit wary of her. We've tried yelling OW! we've tried ignoring her and we've tried yelling no but nothing has had an impact so far.
> Any advice gratefully received


Thank goodness there is somebody else who is in the same boat!
I've had my Barney for exactly 3 weeks now and he is 11 and a 1/2 weeks old, he is a lovely, lovely puppy and such good fun, loving and cute! But his biting, which started out as a light chew, or playful puppy nip is now getting harder and he is lunging a bit now. He winds himself up and bites more and more, including feet and ankles when were walking! We will play then he will lunge and bite, i've tried squealing and ignoring him, but that makes him want to bite more! It's starting to become a bit painful now, and I'm less keen on visitors in case he bites them too! 
Everywhere I've looked says that puppy nipping is normal, but to me its not just a little nip, it's becoming a constant thing now.
If you find any advice, please let me know! I'd also love to see a picture of your Cookie if you have any?!

And if anybody else has any advice for us, that would be great


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I know you've probably read all this before, but..

Make sure they are getting enough sleep. A tired puppy is an overstimulated puppy and nipping will increase. Sometimes they look like they are energetic and need tiring out but actually they are exhausted and adrenalinised and don't know what to do with themselves. Many puppies won't settle down unless they are put in their crate (where they usually fall asleep immediately!) because they aren't old enough to regulate naps yet

We made the 'ow' a squeaky ow not just a shouty human ow, and replace with an appropriate toy then praise them for taking that.

If it's more crazy puppy than just a nip, leaving the room can help as they want to be with you so will be less inclined to do something that makes you leave and it's the end of the 'game'.


----------



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

How much sleep should she be getting in a day? This does make perfect sense as she can be like a tired child that gets hyper when they need to sleep! We don't put her in her crate unless we are going out or its bedtime at night because I don't want it to seem like we're putting her there as a punishment. She cries a tiny bit when she goes in but then goes straight to sleep. Should I put her in there more?


----------



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

Emily, what you describe sounds exactly the same!
I'd love to put some pics on but it would take me forever to figure out how


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I found the biting really hard to cope with, it seemed relentless. I tried everything! You know what worked? Nothing! I honestly think you just have to offer toys whenever they bite and ride it out safe in the knowledge that they will grow out of it once their adult teeth come in. 

Having said that, I don't think I made Tilly have enough naps, so I do agree with what grove said about making sure they get enough sleep.

Good luck - it will pass!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

suzamin said:


> How much sleep should she be getting in a day? This does make perfect sense as she can be like a tired child that gets hyper when they need to sleep! We don't put her in her crate unless we are going out or its bedtime at night because I don't want it to seem like we're putting her there as a punishment. She cries a tiny bit when she goes in but then goes straight to sleep. Should I put her in there more?


They need at least 18 hours sleep

The crate can be a nice safe place to settle down, if you take her to the crate and talk nicely to her "let's pop you in for a nap then shall we" and have a nice treat waiting inside for her she won't see it as a punishment


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey slept for at least 20 hours in a day. She always loved to bite and to be honest still loves a nibble - she is 18months! I always substitute hands etc for toys. 

When she was a pup I always put her to bed when she got really naughty and was biting a lot. It was hard because everyone thinks it is really cute, but i made sure nobody in our house or visitors allowed her to bite.

Her bite is so soft now and so cute, but i still think it should never be encouraged especially if there are children about.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

They need a lot of sleep. Neither of mine were particularly bitey, but I gave them a very calm atmosphere ( no young children in our house) we never encouraged any form of biting by laughing and thinking it was cute. If they mouthed our hands it was ,no' or 'eek' whether it hurt or not. Play would stop immediately. It's no good laughing at their antics when they are very tiny, and then getting upset when they continue with said antics as they get bigger. Be consistant and it's the whole family that has to be consistant. Not just one member. I would also replace my hand with an antler bar or a puppy Kong. They loved teething on the puppy Kong whilst I held it. I found if I sat and read the newspaper after breakfast, they would sleep on my lap. I would pass them to my husband and then clear up or have a shower. Then it would be out for a pee or poop, then a little play. Sleep. I would say that for 10 mins of play they would sleep for at least 30 mins afterwards.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sleep is part of it no doubt but not all of it. Rufus was horribly bitey, way over the top, relentless and fiendish.

Biting is play practice for their lives as big wolves. They need to learn to hunt, kill, eviscerate and then chomp big bones. They also need to relieve the pain as they teeth and strengthen their teeth and jaws. It is totally normal and instinctual, so do not think of it as aggression towards you.

Big dogs can NEVER chase or hunt people, no matter what the size. So never let them do this, substituting a ball or toy to chase, keeping a lead line on them in the house and putting them in a safe time out if they get over the top will help them learn this.

Big dogs love to eviscerate their toys, so have plenty of rag style ropes, plush toys to unstuff and that sort of thing, but no tug games until they are much bigger and understand "off" or "leave it".

Chomping up big bones is also what wolves do so have lots and lots of things for them to mouth and chew on instead of people.

But teaching bite inhibition is also critical. This is how big dogs can give chase and grab another dog by the neck and never apply too much pressure. A dog who has learned bite inhibtion with people as well as dogs will never hurt anyone even if they snap accidentally in self defense. The way my trainer had us do it was a few days of letting them mouth and teeth on your hands as much as they want. Then start with a squeal and OW when you feel pressure, a few days of that and then OW when you feel teeth at all. From there a squeal when they put their mouth on you at all. From the dogs perspective people are insanely over sensitive so they learn to never mouth them at all. It really works, at least it has really worked with my dogs. If they are still over the top with their chomping on you after this do as their mother does and gently hold their mouth and say "no biting". 

It takes a lot of time and effort, but it is well worth it.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry for chuckling, we've all been there, sleep deprivation as mentioned will make a bitey teething pup into a biting terror!!
One of the tips I used was to have a face cloth / flannel, run it under the tap, wring it out - and to freeze it, when frozen, give it to pup and this will bring him some relief from the pain - they are like teething babies.
Poo puppy number 2 always does it's teething on poo number one!! 
Here's my little boy, must be aged 3..... Been used as a teething toy......
Prior to this, they were playing so nicely & it was all smiles!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The "before pic"


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you, thank you Tracey, that sequence of photos charting poor innocent Billy's gradual torture is one of my favourite things  And it's the thought of you behind the lens busy capturing the moment, rather than rescuing your first born, that still makes me splutter


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Thank you, thank you Tracey, that sequence of photos charting poor innocent Billy's gradual torture is one of my favourite things  And it's the thought of you behind the lens busy capturing the moment, rather than rescuing your first born, that still makes me splutter


Haha I know, how cruel am I?? But the photos do make a great sequence!
I hope SS are not on here or else I could get done for cockapoo baiting with my child! 
To think child protection & safeguarding play such a big part in my job too!!! 
Poor billy was just screaming stuck in a wine box (what else) with a rabied biting teething playful baby Ralph 
They were both just too cute!! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

They are both absolute perfection, gorgeous! I think that makes it all so much better (or worse if you're 3 in a wine box full of teeth) It's like some sort of idyllic children's programme gone wrong, where the muppet goes mental and attacks the leading boy  (with his Mother in the audience whooping for more)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahaha!! That's me!! X
I remember it well - I couldn't stop laughing! (Bad mummy!!)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The advice on sleep is spot on. I have two cockapoos and my second girl had a great sleep routine instilled from her breeder. She was such a gentle pup compared with Lola (first girl) who I didn't realise needed as much sleep as 18-20 hours per day - we nicknamed her CROCKAPOO. Eventually at 12 weeks I realised her over zealous behaviour was pure lack of sleep. There's nippy puppy then there is nippy puppy on speed . They've an awful lot of growing to do so get tired very easily. I also think they learn a great deal of their bite inhibition from their mum/litter-mates, so to carry that on when the puppy is home is a good idea. I tried the high pitched scream with Lola but it just made her worse. Moving or walking away, ignoring or giving time out was the only thing that worked. I think if you make too much fuss, it becomes a game, so best to ignore by walking away, don't show interest.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I know it doesn't seem it now, but it is a phase. Be consistent with whatever your doing so they get a clear message from everyone. If they nip, get up and walk away from them or put them in time out. If u know anyone with social older dogs or other pups then get them together to play. Murphy learned very quickly that when he mouthed Emmy to much, she cried, the game stopped and she ignored him! If he bite her really hard she would snap at him. He quickly learned what's acceptable! I've been lucky having lots if dogs for Murphy to learn off, so if you can get them to puppy class as soon as poss once they have done injections then that's great x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

All excellent advice - one extra thing to add - if you have children just stop for a second and watch how the children generally act, they are so much more bouncy and entertaining than older humans for a puppy and their reaction to even a tiny nibble tends to be much jumpier and more exciting for a puppy too - as excellently modelled by young Billy 

So lots of distraction and keeping pup away from the children when they are wild and over excited as well as explaining to the children the importance of not over reacting. Pups repeat what works and is entertaining to them, small children tend to jump around and make exciting noises which are incredibly entertaining to a pup so likely to be repeated (unless they are trapped in a wine box of course )


----------



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

Haha great pictures Tracey!
Thanks for the advice everyone, it makes me feel much better just to know this is normal anyway! It makes so much sense about the sleep, she is like the children, she will not give in to tiredness until she just crashes out! For the first time this evening, she took herself off to her crate for a nap, I think I will start putting her in there when she gets crazy and she can have a sleep. I will need to move it out of the living room though!
I have to say we are so lucky with her in all other ways, she sleeps through the night with no accidents, shes always soooo happy to see us and insists on sitting as close to us as possible. Tonight she brought me my trainer, then started tugging at my dressing gown so I took her out and she had a wee straight away so I think she was trying to tell me something


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She sounds like a very smart puppy.


----------



## Zoay (Oct 4, 2014)

I'd second (third? fourth?) the comments re children too. Max, when it's just the two of us at home, is attentive and gentle and responsive. When my 9 year old is also in the room he's manic and bitey and indefatigable. He has no idea how to calm down around her. We're working on it!

He's a lot less bitey now at 14 weeks than he was at 10 weeks - if anyone is going to feel the teeth it's my daughter.


----------



## tobee777 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello I have a thirteen week old cockapoo who is exceptionally bitey. I've been trying the Ian Dunbar method of teaching bite inhibition as he seems to be the go to guy. My puppy bites at various times of the day at random. But I also try to sit with him and intentionally let him bite me, reacting to the painful bites by saying "ow" and withdrawing attention. When I do this he stops for the time being but when I return he usually goes back to biting. Even though I've been doing this for some weeks his bite levels haven't reduced. When we sit together he can bite softly but it's not consistent. 
My question is, everyone says its just a puppy phase, it will stop, but you must teach bite inhibition, so how do I know if I'm on the right tracks and he is learning? What if he just doesn't stop?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

oh dear, i'm not sure I can give much advice, but I can say Dudley was incredibly bitey, very sharp painful bites and the yelping did nothing except make him think it was a game and bite harder, we tried various things, mainly distraction but he has the most gentle mouth now, you can put your hands in his mouth and he will touch very gently, so i don't think you need to panic too much, gets so much better when they loose the puppy teeth.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, I love Dudley, I can imagine his soft little mouth 

This is really silly Dawn but the photo of him on your profile, just his head looking back over his shoulder, well I always think that's you for half a second, it's such a human pose and I imagine him speaking the words!!! I haven't even had a drink tonight (that's probably half the problem ) It really makes me laugh every time I see it, he reminds me of some sort of puppety chat show host empathising with his celeb guests. 

I still see Lottie's picture of Tilly as having massive ears too, when it's since been pointed out that they're her legs but I can't help it now. It's like one of those optical illusions - old woman/vase, remember them?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

tobee777 said:


> Hello I have a thirteen week old cockapoo who is exceptionally bitey. I've been trying the Ian Dunbar method of teaching bite inhibition as he seems to be the go to guy. My puppy bites at various times of the day at random. But I also try to sit with him and intentionally let him bite me, reacting to the painful bites by saying "ow" and withdrawing attention. When I do this he stops for the time being but when I return he usually goes back to biting. Even though I've been doing this for some weeks his bite levels haven't reduced. When we sit together he can bite softly but it's not consistent.
> My question is, everyone says its just a puppy phase, it will stop, but you must teach bite inhibition, so how do I know if I'm on the right tracks and he is learning? What if he just doesn't stop?


I love Ian Dunbar. We used this technique with Rufus but eventually got to the stage where we had to hold his mouth closed and say "no biting". He now has the most gentle mouth you could hope for.


----------



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

It sounds like biting is or was an issue for a few people. That kind of makes me feel better!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That worked with Lexi. Beemer was the no bite/hold mouth technique that works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was a terrible biter and nothing at all would distract him from it. Saying no or yelping made him worse. I used to walk around with him hanging off my trousers. When I was desperate I used to shut him in the downstairs loo for 5 minutes! Im happy to say he grew out of it completely when his adult teeth came through. Bonnie did all her biting on Dexter and used to pull his ears hard and hang off them. Serve him right! Distraction with a chew is probably the best thing at the puppy stage, good luck!


----------

